# figure i show off my car i built :D warning lots of pics!



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

from another forum i am on



FCs Rule said:


> well i never had a build thread so i figure i make one since i am going to update my car over the winteri might as well document it from the begining to now  So here is the story
> My RX5.7
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

FCs Rule said:


> ok so i origanlly got myself an lq4 to toss in to the fc but i came across a great deal for an ls1 i couldn't pass up. an even trade block for block for an ls1 with 40k on it!
> the lq4 the day i got it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

well didn't get to do much due to my wifes car being down so i got the little things i could done this weekend 

got the wiring harness as much together and apart as i could in the bay








headers are unbolted









oil pan, tray, pick up, and dip stick all came in the mail today










as to much suprise i had another knock on the door today and it was my race proven racing baffle with trap does on it! 









so i said let me clean the oil pan up and get the new baffle in it
before








after









thats all i was able to get done this weekend due to my wifes car being down next weekend i should have the lt1 at least out of the car!


----------



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

well i didn't get much done today but i got the hood off rad off and i am getting close!








sitting in the working out room








radiator sitting in the background








well it took me a while but i got some work done!










half way out









out just need help steering it out 


















out and trans is off









the motor is ready for the new owner


















playing with the slave cylinder to make sure that i can use my setup 









i took the stock quick release from gm so i can use my SS line from the lt1









happy to see that it fits well and i am going to buy a new fitting so is 180 not 90 degrees









thats all i can do for now until i get some parts solds so i can buy more parts to finish off the swap!


----------



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

some stuff came in the mail today 

my long tube headers!
























and my t56 for the ls1 is here!


----------



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

how to convert the ls1 slave cylinder 
rusell fitting








out the box








aparts








with the new fitting installed








stock bleeder with the remote bleeder








all together








on the t56








on the face plate


----------



## driftingrx5.7 (Oct 9, 2009)

and where i am at right now!
some more stuff showed up in the mail 









































i got new mounts too because i noticed my old ones looked like this








and for 8.44 i got two new ones


----------

